# Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games &quot;Einkaufsführer&quot;?



## Administrator (17. November 2006)

*Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games "Einkaufsführer"?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (17. November 2006)

*AW: Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games "Einkaufsführer"?*

jetzt müssen mir aber ca 3 % erklären, warum ihn der einkaufsführer ein dorn im auge ist


----------



## Phade (25. November 2006)

*AW: Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games "Einkaufsführer"?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 17.11.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt müssen mir aber ca 3 % erklären, warum ihn der einkaufsführer ein dorn im auge ist



 
Schon die Formulierung ist klasse 

Ich lese ihn jedenfalls regelmäßig.


----------



## AgeLer (25. November 2006)

*AW: Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games "Einkaufsführer"?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 17.11.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt müssen mir aber ca *3 %* erklären, warum ihn der einkaufsführer ein dorn im auge ist




4,4%


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (26. November 2006)

*AW: Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games "Einkaufsführer"?*

Besonders nützlich fand ich den Teile über Computermäuse in der letzten Ausgabe   .


----------



## Gunter (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lesen und nutzen Sie unseren PC Games "Einkaufsführer"?*

bei bestimmten dingen nutze ich ihn als kaufentscheidung. momentan grüble ich über den kauf eines TFTs... und bei den 19zollern steht der Benq FP93GX auf platz 1. die entsprechende ausgabe rausgesucht, test nochmal durchgelesen, preis überprüft (kostet jetzt 268 euro ca.), erfahrungsberichte im internet gelesen, überzeugt worden, kaufentscheidung getroffen. bald hol ich ihn mir.  

gnah... hier gehts ja um PCG und nicht PCGH... dreck.


----------

